# New Member - Magic Moor



## MagicMoor (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello everyone, I've literally just joined the forum 20 minutes ago in order to improve my overall writing and the content of my blog posts. Also, I'm exploring the different methods to make money through writing online. If anyone has any tips for how I can improve my writing as quickly as possible, be it certain books I should read etc, feel free to pm me or reply to my message as I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## jacelove (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I'm also a new forum member. What genres are you interested in writing besides autobiographies?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

